# iPod applications?



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone know of an application for the iPod or Touch that would include a CD/MP3 collection record? I want to take my list with me(3500 cd's) and need an app that will do it.

Also, which application do you use most on your iPhone or Touch?

I use the radio programs a lot (pocket radio,Wunderradio) and the France24 and Deutschewelle apps most. Orb, which allows internet tv watching is fun as I tend to watch German tv a lot.

Jim


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I have downloaded a few new Apps for my ipod Touch that are streaming radio stations. There are so many classical stations i cannot count them!! So if you want classical galore, try the ipod apps.

Jim


----------

